# 쪼물딱



## Hyperpolyglot

I was watching a movie with both Korean and English subtitles, in a scene where a guy was shopping, he picks up some sausage and checking it out and then the shop owner which is an 아줌마, tells him "자꾸 쪼물딱 쪼물딱 거리지 말어", the English subtitles says "You squeeze it, you buy it"
But I can't find 쪼물딱 in any Korean dictionaries, what does it mean? To me it seems like a combination of words of "Peck water hard" 쪼다 to peck, 물 water, 딱딱한 hard, and it is used 2 times as "쪼물딱 쪼물딱"


----------



## boomluck

In my opinion, 쪼물딱 쪼물딱 seems to be a combination of 조물조물 and 딱. They mean 'keep touching something with soft pressure' and 'sudden sound of something breaking apart', respectively. (Or it could be just a single word describing the motion. But still, it is not officially listed in dictionaries.) Though 쪼물딱 쪼물딱 is not a dictionary-word, it is a useful expression.


----------



## CharlesLee

It's a dialectal way. *The standard verb is 조몰락거리다, or 조물조물하다* but 조물딱 조물딱 거리지 말어 sounds friendly to me as I'm from Busan.

 "딱" adverb is actually used to express when one has got annoyed so 조물+딱 indicates the intensity in the dialectal way but don't worry it's not too intense.

She might have said just in usual way for replacement of the standard intensity.


----------

